# Astor Piazzolla's Four Seasons of Buenos Aires performed by Gidon Kremer



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy Kremer's performance of this great music:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/03/18/the-four-seasons-of-buenos-aires/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Gidon Kremer's recordings of Piazzola.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I love Piazzolla's recordings of Piazzolla.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> I love Piazzolla's recordings of Piazzolla.


Them too. :lol:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have Kremer's _Eight Seasons_ CD where he plays Piazzolla's and Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_. I have always adored Vivladi's _Four Seasons_, and when I first heard Piazzolla's, I did not like it. My wife loved it so I heard it more times. Eventually I found it rather enjoyable. Recently I heard Nadia Salerno-Sonnenberg play Piazzolla with the New Century Chamber Orchestra and loved it.

I guess by coincidence _Winter_ is my favorite for both works.


----------

